# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Po Zoti çfare bente... ?

## iliria e para

Po Zoti çfare bente  para se krijoje njeriun? Ka kush qe e din? A i kishte thene ndonje "profeti" per kete?

Fetaret e verber pohojne qe Zoti ka egzistuar çdo here. Po çfare e shturi Ate te krijoje njeriun? Kush e "gezonte, kenaqte " Ate kure nuk kishte njeri?  Si e kishte Ai "jeten" kur nuk kishte kush ta adhuronte e ta gezonte? Pse kishte pritur aq shume ta krijoje njeriun? Kush u tha Abelit dhe Kainit t'i bejne oferta Perendise per ta kenaqur Ate ?
Njeri i ofroi Perendise nga prodhimet e tij bujqesore ndersa tjetri flijoji nje kafshe. A ishte Zoti i varfer? 

Shume me heret kishte krijuar kafshe te tjera qe nuk  e adhuronin, nuk i benin kurban?  PSE? A i duhemi ne Zotit? Feja thote  JO. A krijoje Perendia gjera te kota?
Pse? Ka njeri qe ka ndonje sqarim?

----------


## Darius

*Kur do ta kuptoni ju njerez te cuditshem qe ky eshte nenforumi i agnosticizmit dhe ateismit dhe fetaret nuk kane pse fusin hundet

 e llomotisin apo reagojne te nervozuar nga gjerat qe mund te lexojne. 

Eshte nenforum per ata qe sduan tja dine as per zotin, as per krishtin as per allahun e as per muhamedin. 

Ketu ne kete nenforum zoti ka ikur me leje, nuk ekziton, nuk perfaqeson asgje, eshte kot, dicka me te cilin mund te tallemi etj.

Pra ideja eshte, ky nenforum nuk pranon zotin, se njeh zotin dhe si rrjedhim nuk respekton asgje qe ka lidhje me zotin. 

Nese grupforumi i Botes Shpirterore ka 7 nenforume, 6 jane ato fetare ku mund te shprehni perderllimin tuaj ndaj zotit,

 qani e ulurini nga ekstaza qe ju krijon besimi ne zot etj. 

1 nenforum i eshte kushtuar atyre qe nuk besojne. Pra lerini jo besimtaret te qete dhe mos fusni hundet me neper temat e tyre.


Cdo shkrim ndryshe kesaj qe shkrujta do fshihet.*

----------


## Wordless

> Po Zoti çfare bente  para se krijoje njeriun?


Sa duan të dinë Shqiptarët  :pa dhembe: 

Unë se mar vesh se ç'a të duhet ty se çfarë bënte Zoti para se të krijonte njeriun ?!! Pse nuk pyet ti se ç'a po bën Zoti tani,  ndërkohë që në Tokë është më ferr se ferri i përshkruar në "librat e Zotit " !

----------

iliria e para (29-06-2014)

----------


## user010

Sa duan të dine Shqiptarët??!!

Ca diturie mor plak, ketu behet fjale per estrade/tallje, kush po interesohet per dituri.

----------


## Wordless

> Sa duan të dine Shqiptarët??!!
> 
> Ca diturie mor plak, ketu behet fjale per estrade/tallje, kush po interesohet per dituri.


Ore për dituri po interesohemi ne, po kush ta japi atë dituri thuaj ?!

----------


## user010

Mbase ti interesohesh per dituri/informacion por kjo teme nuk ka kete qellim, ashtu gabova dhe une dhe me te drejte mu be verejtja me siper.

----------


## iliria e para

Seriozisht doja te shoh ndonje pergjigje nga njohesit e fese se si ndodhi kjo puname  SHEJTANIN?  Perendia me dashje e beri "Shejtan", a por e ter  ishte nje incident kjo pune?

----------


## Wordless

Seriozisht thotë !! Nga e do përgjigjen nga Ateistët apo Satanistët ? Se fetarët nuk i lë Dariusi të marin pjesë , apo nuk e lexove postimin më lart ?!!

Unë përshëmbull mendoj se Qoftlargu  :perqeshje:  nuk ekziston si materie e asnjëllojshme. Mendoj se "Shejtani, Dreqi, Demoni (quaje si të duash ) por unë preferoj ta quaj _energji negative_" ekziston në formën e një energjie negative të cilën e vëndos njeriun në humor të keq apo i krijon ose ndikon në trurin e tijë në varsi të kushteve atmosferike, hënore, diellore, yjore etj. dmth pak a shumë ashtu siç ka ndikim hëna apo vransira te azmatikët apo ata që vuajnë nga rreumatizma. Nuk e di a u shpjegova disi ?!!

----------


## JuliusB

> Seriozisht thotë !! Nga e do përgjigjen nga Ateistët apo Satanistët ? Se fetarët nuk i lë Dariusi të marin pjesë , apo nuk e lexove postimin më lart ?!!
> 
> Unë përshëmbull mendoj se Qoftlargu  nuk ekziston si materie e asnjëllojshme. Mendoj se "Shejtani, Dreqi, Demoni (quaje si të duash ) por unë preferoj ta quaj _energji negative_" ekziston në formën e një energjie negative të cilën e vëndos njeriun në humor të keq apo i krijon ose ndikon në trurin e tijë në varsi të kushteve atmosferike, hënore, diellore, yjore etj. dmth pak a shumë ashtu siç ka ndikim hëna apo vransira te azmatikët apo ata që vuajnë nga rreumatizma. Nuk e di a u shpjegova disi ?!!


O PROFET ne te perulemi ty. O njohes i dijeve hyjnore  :perqeshje:  ahahha

----------


## iliria e para

> Seriozisht thotë !! Nga e do përgjigjen nga Ateistët apo Satanistët ? Se fetarët nuk i lë Dariusi të marin pjesë , apo nuk e lexove postimin më lart ?!!
> 
> Unë përshëmbull mendoj se Qoftlargu  nuk ekziston si materie e asnjëllojshme. Mendoj se "Shejtani, Dreqi, Demoni (quaje si të duash ) por unë preferoj ta quaj _energji negative_" ekziston në formën e një energjie negative të cilën e vëndos njeriun në humor të keq apo i krijon ose ndikon në trurin e tijë në varsi të kushteve atmosferike, hënore, diellore, yjore etj. dmth pak a shumë ashtu siç ka ndikim hëna apo vransira te azmatikët apo ata që vuajnë nga rreumatizma. Nuk e di a u shpjegova disi ?!!


Une nuk guxoj te shkruaj as pyes te nenforumet me larte se direkt   perfundojne ne koshin e forumit. Thash mos ka ndonje njohes i mire i perrallave semitoarabe qeka deshire te merret pak edeh me Shejtanin.

----------


## Wordless

> O PROFET ne te perulemi ty. O njohes i dijeve hyjnore  ahahha


Hë mo ç'a ke ti me mua ?!! Se mos jam unë i vetmi profet që flet budallallëqe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Isabel2

Zoti!!!! Cbente tjeter pervecse me krijonte Mua  :perqeshje: 
Dhe trust me ju desh kohe e gjate lol

----------


## JuliusB

> Hë mo ç'a ke ti me mua ?!! Se mos jam unë i vetmi profet që flet budallallëqe


Po mos e prano mer qe ke shkrujt budalliqe. Aha e menderose qe n fillim. Leje fare se ska per t hec puna si profet.

----------


## JuliusB

> Zoti!!!! Cbente tjeter pervecse me krijonte Mua 
> Dhe trust me ju desh kohe e gjate lol


 Ahhaaaaaa... prandaj kisha kohe pa e pare zotin verdalle une. Ai qeka marr me ty. Po prap me shkalla mduket te paska nxjerre.  :perqeshje:

----------


## A.A

> Ahhaaaaaa... prandaj kisha kohe pa e pare zotin verdalle une. Ai qeka marr me ty. Po prap me shkalla mduket te paska nxjerre.


jjjjooooooo......prit se ka dal ne kerkim nga Europol/Dea,per ceshtjen XIBRAKA koduar"hunda e bardhe" :kryqezohen:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lulke

> Ahhaaaaaa... prandaj kisha kohe pa e pare zotin verdalle une. Ai qeka marr me ty. Po prap me shkalla mduket te paska nxjerre.


Ti marresh te ligat (po pâti kuptohet) kur ka kriju  zoti ate sa pâti ngrof portofolin ....se e ka bo ylll . :me kurore:

----------


## JuliusB

> Ti marresh te ligat (po pâti kuptohet) kur ka kriju  zoti ate sa pâti ngrof portofolin ....se e ka bo ylll .


Qafire. Mos po kerkon te thuash se zoti e ka pas najher portofolin e ftoft ?
ps. Ca ylli? Xhuxh blu,i verdhe gjigand, neutrino apo me 5 cepa?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Darius



----------


## Lulke

[QUOTE=JuliusB;3778837]Qafire. Mos po kerkon te thuash se zoti e ka pas najher portofolin e ftoft ?
ps. Ca ylli? Xhuxh blu,i verdhe gjigand, neutrino apo me 5 cepa? : p [QUOTE]

Po mund ta ket pas portofolin e ftoft kur ka kriju "qafiret" . :ngerdheshje: .   p.syll qe te verbon eshte . :perqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Ju lutem mos i shnderroni temat ne chit chat. Bisedat me njeri tjetrin bejini privatisht. Forumi nuk eshte chat.

----------

